# Wer hat das Samsung Galaxy S4?



## SchiroME54 (14. Januar 2015)

Hidiho,

 

Hat oder hatte einer von euch das Samsung Galaxy S4? Wie waren so eure Erfahrungen? Würdet ihr es empfehlen? Ich muss da jetzt eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## eMJay (14. Januar 2015)

Hab es seid über einem Jahr.


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2015)

Ist prinzipiell ein schönes teil. Akku war bei mir nach ein paar Monaten im Arsch, aber den kann man ja einfach tauschen und so ein teil kostet ja nix.

Ansonsten habe ich ab und an das Problem dass die Meldung kommt meine SD Karte wurde unerwartet entfernt und er sie dann erst wieder reinhängen muss. Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen ob das nun ein Problem der Karte oder des S4 ist.


----------



## eMJay (14. Januar 2015)

Problem mit SD Karte hab ich nicht.

Akku hält bei mir auch noch genau so lange wie am ersten Tag.

Display ist der Hammer.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Januar 2015)

Find ich hässlich. Aber ist Geschmackssache. Rein objektiv bewertet gehört es zu den besten Android-Geräten am Markt. Was ja auch letztendlich durch unzählige Tests im Internet untermauert wird. Meines wäre dennoch aber das HTC One oder das Sony Xperia Z3.


----------



## eMJay (15. Januar 2015)

HTC One hatte meine Frau. 

- Ständig ist das Teil abgestürzt,

- x mal zurück gesetzt worden

- Kalender hat immer Probleme gemacht und musste deaktiviert werden. 

- zum Schluss hat es nicht mehr geladen. Ganze Nacht am Ladegerät für 40-50% 3 Stunden später war der Akku leer -> Akku verreckt Super bei einem geklebten Smartphone. Zum Glück war es ein Vertrags-Smartphone und wurde von der Telekom eingeschickt. Als Ersatz kam wurde es bei Ebay reingestellt als Neu von Hersteller überholt, bevor es noch mal verreckt und ein Samsung S5 gekauft. 

 

Ganz von der Software abgesehen. Die ist zum Kotzen 0 Flexibilität kaum Einstellungs-Möglichkeiten. Kommt fast an ein iPhone dran.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Januar 2015)

Hatte jetzt fast zwei Jahre lang ein S4. War durchschnittlich zufrieden damit.

 

Mein grobes Fazit:

 

- fast jeden Tag Akku leer (und das obwohl WLAN und Bluethooth aus),

- Bloatware ohne Ende drauf (90% der vorinstallierten Apps brauchste nicht)

- wurde regelmäßig oben rum warm bis heiss

- zum telefonieren, surfen, Fotos machen oder mal WhatsApp gibts besseres

 

War dann letztes Jahr im Urlaub und hab da Fahrradtour gemacht. Bin in den Regen gekommen, Handy ist (durch die Hose) feucht geworden. Habs Handy sofort ausgeschaltet als ich das mitbekommen hab. Und als wir wieder im Hotel waren sofort aufgemacht, Akku raus, alles auf die Heizung gelegt usw. Nächsten Tag alles wieder zusammengesetzt, ging auch an. Aber: Die Menütasten unten waren (und blieben) ohne Funktion (also die "Menü"- und "Zurück"-Tasten) und das Display hat dann angefangen, einen Grünstich zu bekommen. Der Grünstich wurde immer schlimmer, solange bis das ganze Display nur noch grün war und ich garnix mehr erkennen konnte.

 

Kumpel hat auch S4 (noch). Sein Erlebnis: Display gerissen, einfach so. Keine Kulanz von Samsung (obwohl Problem bekannt).

 

Mein Fazit: Auch wenn ich jetzt als Übergang mein altes S2 wiederbelebt hab, wird mein nächstes Handy garantiert kein Samsung mehr werden. Dafür bin ich viel zu unzufrieden damit.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2015)

Aber wenn Du feuscht in der Hose bist, ist das doch nicht die Schuld des Smartphones


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

Samsung Handys sind Schrott. Allein der Touchscreen ist ein Graus.


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2015)

Mhm warum das? Ich habe da jetzt nicht soviele Erfahrungen (HTC Desire HD, Nexus 7 , Galaxy S4) aber kann beim Touchscren da keine Unterschiede ausmachen.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Januar 2015)

Aber wenn Du feuscht in der Hose bist, ist das doch nicht die Schuld des Smartphones 

 

Einen gewissen Grad an Missbrauch sollte das Handy schon ohne Traumata überstehen ... 

 

@Touchscreen / Display: Hatte ich auch keine negativen Erfahrungen damit. Höchstens - wie schon gesagt - Kumpel, dem ist das Display einfach so gerissen. Und wenn man dazu mal googelt, findet man etliche Beiträge dazu, nebst einer Bastelanleitung, wie man das Display kostengünstig tauscht, da Samsung diesbezüglich leider sehr konservativ ist.


----------



## Vatenkeist (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das S3 LTE und bin absolut zufrieden, würde mir kein S4 kaufen


----------



## Klos1 (19. Januar 2015)

Hatte jetzt fast zwei Jahre lang ein S4. War durchschnittlich zufrieden damit.

 

Mein grobes Fazit:

 

- fast jeden Tag Akku leer (und das obwohl WLAN und Bluethooth aus),

- Bloatware ohne Ende drauf (90% der vorinstallierten Apps brauchste nicht)

- wurde regelmäßig oben rum warm bis heiss

- zum telefonieren, surfen, Fotos machen oder mal WhatsApp gibts besseres

 

War dann letztes Jahr im Urlaub und hab da Fahrradtour gemacht. Bin in den Regen gekommen, Handy ist (durch die Hose) feucht geworden. Habs Handy sofort ausgeschaltet als ich das mitbekommen hab. Und als wir wieder im Hotel waren sofort aufgemacht, Akku raus, alles auf die Heizung gelegt usw. Nächsten Tag alles wieder zusammengesetzt, ging auch an. Aber: Die Menütasten unten waren (und blieben) ohne Funktion (also die "Menü"- und "Zurück"-Tasten) und das Display hat dann angefangen, einen Grünstich zu bekommen. Der Grünstich wurde immer schlimmer, solange bis das ganze Display nur noch grün war und ich garnix mehr erkennen konnte.

 

Kumpel hat auch S4 (noch). Sein Erlebnis: Display gerissen, einfach so. Keine Kulanz von Samsung (obwohl Problem bekannt).

 

Mein Fazit: Auch wenn ich jetzt als Übergang mein altes S2 wiederbelebt hab, wird mein nächstes Handy garantiert kein Samsung mehr werden. Dafür bin ich viel zu unzufrieden damit.

Das hatte ich beim S3. Nach wenigen Wochen völlig grundlos Display gerissen. Auch ich habe keinerlei Kulanz erfahren. Es wurde mir angeheftet und die Kohle war weg.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Mhm warum das? Ich habe da jetzt nicht soviele Erfahrungen (HTC Desire HD, Nexus 7 , Galaxy S4) aber kann beim Touchscren da keine Unterschiede ausmachen.

Finde bei Samsung muss man so feste drücken und die verzögerung ist so groß verglichen mit iphone produkten. Die Uralt Ipods mal ausgenommen.


----------



## eMJay (19. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab mein iPhone 4S gegen eine Samsung S4 getauscht und war begeistert. 

 

 


Finde bei Samsung muss man so feste drücken und die verzögerung ist so groß verglichen mit iphone produkten. Die Uralt Ipods mal ausgenommen.

Ich muss nicht mal meinen Finger drauflegen.Reicht wenn ich den drüber halte und das mit Schutzfolie.


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2015)

Bei den heute bei Smartphones ueblichen Touchscreens (kapazitiv) muss man freilich nicht druecken. Frueher (z.B. bei den genannten Uralt-Ipods oder den ersten Smartphones) war das anders, als man noch resistive Touchscreens hatte, die wirklich durch Druck ausgeloest wurden.

 

Zum S4 kann ich selbst wenig sagen. Ich bin ein Dinosaurier und hab ein Blackberry


----------



## OldboyX (21. Januar 2015)

Nokia Lumia 830!


----------

